# Gut loading locusts



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

Just wondering whats the best thing to gut load locusts with?? I'll be feeding them to water dragons.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I heard fish food is good. 

But mine get oranges and kiwi fruit.


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

Fish food?? Thats new on me lol.

Thought oranges were to acidic for most reptiles?


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

52fender said:


> Fish food?? Thats new on me lol.
> 
> Thought oranges were to acidic for most reptiles?



Dunno??


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

We use fishfood and leafy greens


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine get a combination of apple segements, Oats, any veg that's spare and Got load formula.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

I give ours any spare green veg or potato peelings but if we have none of that then just gut loading formula from livefoods.co.uk


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool. I've been using veg so far. Just wondered what the alternatives were.

Are the gut load supliments any good or are they just full of crap in order to make you spend £5 a go??


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Well it seems to work for me, they eat it and stay alive longer.

What I do is mix this Livefood UK Ltd. with this Livefood UK Ltd. and it lasts ages coz you only need to lightly coat the water crystals.


----------



## 52fender (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks, guys.

I'll look into that then


----------



## Lex (Sep 11, 2008)

I have heard that a handful of dried grass is a good foodsource for locusts, it doesn't have a high moisture content which can make a locust ill. But as for gutloading them im not sure it would be quite so good as i imagine it has a low nutritional value. But like i said before, for keeping them alive its fairly good. Fish food flakes are high in protein, vitamins and minerals, so im sure that would work well, the trick is finding somewhere that sells the stuff cheap... and if you do find somewhere, please let me know


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

I buy large tubs of fish food from the pound shop they always have the stuff in, and the crickits and locust eat it really fast, i also give mine any left over veg or salad stuff from the fridge,


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

I use spring greens, kale, carrot, apple, peppers, mustard greens etc


----------

